
Modeling Sequences with Quantum States - morningseagulls
https://www.math3ma.com/blog/modeling-sequences-with-quantum-states
======
morningseagulls
Preprint here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.07425](https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.07425)

NB: OP here, but I didn't write this blog or co-author this preprint.

